

We should help this guy - MrBra
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdX4uJUwSFwiY3XBvu-F_-Q

======
MrBra
For ref.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EViG0Q4lTeA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EViG0Q4lTeA)

[http://www.templeos.org/](http://www.templeos.org/)

original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8349910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8349910)

I am just bringing this up again because I think it deserves more attention
from us, as it's about "one of us".

